# Není nad to, ...



## Adluu

What is the meaning of this expression? It's part of a sentence, and it's used in the beginning of the sentence. I think it's used ironically.

Není nad to, užívat si krásný den, i když máte potopené auto.

Není nad to, dobře se oženit.

I found these examples online.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bibax

*Není nad to,* + _inf._ ... = *Není nic lepšího než* + _inf._ ... (there is nothing better than to ...).

And yes, it is quite often used ironically.

_Není nad to, říkat pravdu._


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Adluu, and welcome to the forums! 

Yes, good translation suggestion there from bibax. There are other colloquial ways of saying it in English too:  (i) there's nothing like (+ noun or gerund), (ii) you can't beat (+ noun or gerund) etc., depending on the context.

Some examples from the net:
_Není nad to se pořádně  vykadit_* (source: cs-cz.facebook)
There's nothing better than (having) a good shit, there's nothing like (having) a good shit, you can't beat a good shit; give me a good shit any day. 

_Není nad to stát na vlastní noze_ (source: esfcr.cz)
There's nothing like standing on your own two feet, there's nothing better than standing on your own two feet, you can't beat standing on your own two feet.

_Není nad to dát si pořádně do těla!_ (source: katarinahranaiova.cz)  
There's nothing like (giving your body) a good workout! There's nothing better than (giving your body) a good workout! You can't beat a good workout! 

And the Czech writer Karel Havlíček Borovský used this nad + accusative construction in his epigram:
*ORIGINÁLNOST*
Není nad původnost! You can't beat originality! Give me originality any day! There's nothing like originality! There's nothing better than originality!
Každý po ní touží:
lidé chodí přes most,
to já půjdu louží.

*(a bit rude/gross in this context, but in other contexts, _vykadit se_ is not necessarily rude)


----------



## Hrdlodus

And it can be ironically.
Enquiring Mind's examples are not ironically.
Other sentences can be ironically: "Není nad to, zesměšnit se před celou firmou."


----------



## bibax

Poznámka k interpunkci.

Vůbec jsem si nebyl jist, zda se infinitiv v uvedené vazbě odděluje čárkou. Infinitiv se obecně čárkou neodděluje (_"Viděl jsem ho utíkat k lesu."_). V tomto případě by ale čárka být měla, část za zájmenem _to_ je připojena volněji, stojí mimo větu.

Viz Naše řeč: Čárka před infinitivem ve větě jednoduché.


----------



## Hrdlodus

bibax said:


> Poznámka k interpunkci.
> 
> Vůbec jsem si nebyl jist, zda se infinitiv v uvedené vazbě odděluje čárkou. Infinitiv se obecně čárkou neodděluje (_"Viděl jsem ho utíkat k lesu."_). V tomto případě by ale čárka být měla, část za zájmenem _to_ je připojena volněji, stojí mimo větu.
> 
> Viz Naše řeč: Čárka před infinitivem ve větě jednoduché.


Děkuji za opravu. Napadlo mě, jestli čárku psát nebo ne, ale nechtěl jsem to hledat. Tak jsem to zkusil (50:50).


----------

